# Is Urbanisation a danger to our future?



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/study-shows-goats-have-emotions-duh.206987/page-2#post-2274209


Trollmor said:


> If I try to sum up my thoughts, _maybe the urbanisation is a danger to our future, just as bad as pollution/climate changes_?
> 
> Sometimes I try to balance this by suggesting people to read more by Astrid Lindgren, our Swedish children's books author, who grew up at a traditional farm, surrounded by a loving family, and by lots of domestic animals.


 I am wondering, if perhaps people growing up in cities, really believe that food grows in the grocery store, and that animals are humans in animated films, and if this maybe leads to a lack of knowledge that may cause dangers to us all?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What amazes me is that in 100 short years, we went from an agricultural based society (at least city people had a horse, maybe a few chickens etc.) to this rediculous society that has no idea how or where food comes from. They have given animals human like attributes and if you talk about slaughtering a pig or cow or heaven forbid, a cute goat, you are some evil person. 

Trollmor, I think you are correct about the lack of knowledge being dangerous to us all!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> ... in 100 short years, we went from an agricultural based society (at least city people had a horse, maybe a few chickens etc.) to this ...


And bought their food at a market, mainly directly from the farmer. And, like in Donald Duck, went to Granny for Christmas and Summer Vacances, getting close to life again.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It's partially the Hollywood set unfortunately. While they're fun to watch, movies like Babe, Barnyard and countless others have formed this mentality too. Even classic books like charlottes web and others gave their animals human qualities. This has reinforced this disconnect
I agree that we are so far removed from our beginnings as an agricultural society that it's a shame. It has become increasingly difficult for current farmers because we run into the animal activists who think we are horrible for trying to return to our roots and be self reliant, Though, we give these animals the best life we can but also remember they're here for a purpose be it dairy or meat.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Even in my shortish life we have lost butcher shops. I can remember going to them and parents and grandparents choosing fresh cut meat to take home. Now meat is packaged in a factory somewhere and shipped to big grocery store.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> It's partially the Hollywood set unfortunately. While they're fun to watch, movies like Babe, Barnyard and countless others have formed this mentality too. Even classic books like charlottes web and others gave their animals human qualities. This has reinforced this disconnect
> I agree that we are so far removed from our beginnings as an agricultural society that it's a shame. It has become increasingly difficult for current farmers because we run into the animal activists who think we are horrible for trying to return to our roots and be self reliant, Though, we give these animals the best life we can but also remember they're here for a purpose be it dairy or meat.


They must believe it, too. Just like "Hunting for Bigfoot".(doh):heehee:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And many people just cannot understand that it tastes much better to eat products from animals we have loved, than from poor strangers who have too often been tortured in various ways!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> ... we run into the animal activists ...


... who seldom or never understand the difference between the industrial slaughter houses (from which they have seen films), and our animal-loving, caring, end-of-your-life-dear-friend way of making the last minutes and seconds of our animals as _happy_ as possible, instead of just refraining from torturing them. From which they have no idea, never getting anywhere close, among other reasons because we want as nice surroundings as possible by this task, interrupting the work if we get visitors.

_(edit a comma)_


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> They must believe it, too. Just like "Hunting for Bigfoot".(doh):heehee:


But they had Harry and the Hendersons to lead the way lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I am wondering, how well (or badly) known is Pippi Longstocking and Emil in Lönneberga in your country? (Countries!)


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> I am wondering, if perhaps people growing up in cities, really believe that food grows in the grocery store, and that animals are humans in animated films, and if this maybe leads to a lack of knowledge that may cause dangers to us all?


One of the American celebrity chefs actually did a spot on this very issue. He went into urban kindergarten classes and made them a meal and talked about vegetables, healthy diet and where foods come from.

A lot of the children had no idea hat their meat came from an animal that died or that ketchup was made out of tomato!

I think the issue is a trifecta of things, urbanization, the 40 hour plus wage-work-as-worth capitalist mentality and our love affair with technology.

We, at least in the US and most other developed nations, are addicted to a capitalist definition of productivity.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> I am wondering, how well (or badly) known is Pippi Longstocking and Emil in Lönneberga in your country? (Countries!)


I grew up with Pippi and her animals living in her house and wonderful adventures...great books


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

whitejerabias said:


> A lot of the children had no idea hat their meat came from an animal that died or that ketchup was made out of tomato!


Yes. I THINK this is a true story from a Swedish kindergarten:

Daddy picking up 4-year-old son from Kindergarten. The teacher (or what you call them) reported that they had been to a diary today, and the son had said that he did not know milk was made by cows, at home it came in boxes, made in a factory!!!!

And the dad answered that is right, we cannot afford milk from cows, we buy the kind they make in a factory. Teacher: How do they do that in a factory??!? Dad: Well, they mix water with some kind of powder.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

2 stories to use as an example. Cooked a homemade meal, Grandson really enjoyed the chicken and stuffed himself. Later he was looking first in the freezer, then the trash can. Asked him what he was looking for, answer was " the box the chicken came out" of so he could tell his Mom to buy that kind at the grocery store. Next time this chicken was prepared, I let him help me in the kitchen. Another Grandson tried to change channels with the remote, nothing happened. Dead batteries and I didn't have any on hand to replace them. "But Nana, how are we going to be able to change channels?" Showed him the buttons on the television and how they worked.

People just don't know or understand different or new things in the environment until or unless they experience or are exposed to situations outside of their everyday life.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it was mistake when they taught me speed-reading when I was a child. I scanned the title of the post and read 
*Is Uzbekistan a danger to our future?*

And now I'm wondering: Is it?:heehee:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mnjaeee.... Other countries might be bigger dangers. But here we might get close to the ban of politics in this thread... May I only suggest reading, if translated, the books about the 100-year-old Allan Karlsson by Jonas Jonasson from Gotland. The author might be joking, but underneath is ... reality! See if you get something here:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hundred-Ye...onasson+books&qid=1563033096&s=gateway&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BD53DG7/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i2

*pffh!* I think I finally got the links correct ...  And, I do not believe in speed-reading!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> I think it was mistake when they taught me speed-reading when I was a child. I scanned the title of the post and read
> *Is Uzbekistan a danger to our future?*
> 
> And now I'm wondering: Is it?:heehee:


Lady at "The World Headquarters" probably knows the answer.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A friend of mine did not know popcorn came from those little kernels. He thought I was lying to him until I let him watch the corn pop in a clear popper. 45 years ago.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hm, corn (maize) is good when we want to show small children how plants grow. They sprout nicely in a clear glass with just some paper in it. Probably your friend did not know that neither.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> People just don't know or understand different or new things in the environment until or unless they experience or are exposed to situations outside of their everyday life.


I wonder what will happen on the day we get a real big power loss. Will people in the cities survive at all?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The people who are resourceful, adaptable, ingenious, less dependant on modern advancement would stand a better chance than most. I can see where it would be catastrophic for the human race in general. The old ways before electricity is something only a few have any experience with or knowledge of what so ever. Food would rot, water couldn't be pumped, debit cards and atm machines wouldn't work, no way to put gasoline into vehicles, looting would run rampant.... Sad predictions all way round.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

atm machines?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> atm machines?


Banking machines, you put your debit card (which looks like a credit card) into the slot, enter in an identification number and can draw out or deposit currency into your account. Comes in handy when the bank is closed or you just don't want to go into the bank itself.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Banking machines, you put your debit card (which looks like a credit card) into the slot, enter in an identification number and can draw out or deposit currency into your account. Comes in handy when the bank is closed or you just don't want to go into the bank itself.


Oh. A withdrawal automatic? This was worse than the Armpit Story!! (The dictionary says automatic teller.)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I know a lot of people who think that meat is made in grocery stores, chocolate milk comes from brown cows, or milk comes from the store not from an animal, and juice from seeds or nuts is milk.

Maine used to be big on agriculture, now farms are few and far between and starting up a dairy farm is near impossible to do. Farmers markets are impossible to sell at, the management pick and chose and only those with big commercial farms can sell their products, the little guys are out of luck. Some people just go to yard sales or local flea markets and set up a table to sell their products.

My paternal grandparents came over from Sweden to farm, they raised produce and had an apple orchard. Back then Massachusetts was predominately agricultural. My mothers side of the family were ranchers in Oklahoma. The family's farms/ranches were sold and broken up. So sad. I found out about the ranch too late, or it could have been mine. (My ex is an anal sphincter, he didn't pass on the message)

All my life, all I ever wanted was to farm. My tiny farm is about the best I can do because of finances, I have to work to support my farm! I can't even advertise my products to sell. Sigh.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Here in our Pa farm country there is "farm camp" where kids go from 8:30am-2:30. They learn about garden to table meals, how to garden, how to make jam, how to make baskets starting with the soaking of the materials. And they all make their own baskets. How to feed calves, goats and other farm animals. They also get to milk a cow and a goat! It's a nice way to teach kids basic farming and have fun at the same time.
I agree with you @Trollmor so many people don't know where good healthy food comes from. Or how hard people work to get the healthy food to the table. 
Good thread!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> It's partially the *Hollywood set *unfortunately. While they're fun to watch, movies like Babe, Barnyard and countless others have formed this mentality too. Even classic books like charlottes web and others gave their animals human qualities. This has reinforced this disconnect
> I agree that we are so far removed from our beginnings as an agricultural society that it's a shame. It has become increasingly difficult for current farmers because we run into the animal activists who think we are horrible for trying to return to our roots and be self reliant, Though, we give these animals the best life we can but also remember they're here for a purpose be it dairy or meat.


I wonder if Hollywood could be part of the problem? Its films are reaching every part of the globe.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> I wonder what will happen on the day we get a real big power loss. Will people in the cities survive at all?


In short, no.

Most grocery stores only have enough food for about three days on average. And I dare say most urban and suburban homes have about the same. When both run out, it'll get real sporty.

People don't know how to think for themselves. When a tornado came through several years ago and knocked out power for a couple days, people lined up at a utility company for "free ice" because that's where the radio station said to go. I'm sure it was limited quantities, I don't know I didn't go. Because the store just up the road about a mile had large bags of ice for sale, no limits. Our power was out for 3-4 days and we lost very little food. Don't get me started about the people in the city who went to social services for the vouchers being given away after their power was out for a day, tops. ( If at all. )


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I think the two of us are already started ...  You forgot to mention, that the stores will not be able to sell anything, because they can not open their cash boxes, let alone we can not get in through the electric doors, but that might not be an issue, since we can not fill any petrol in our cars to go the the store. The roads will be filled with cars empty on petrol.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> I think the two of us are already started ...  You forgot to mention, that the stores will not be able to sell anything, because they can not open their cash boxes, let alone we can not get in through the electric doors, but that might not be an issue, since we can not fill any petrol in our cars to go the the store. The roads will be filled with cars empty on petrol.


Fine, and now Martin comes first. Yes he is the best he does not need food from the store, it doesn't need gas,he makes his own diesel fuel out of grass.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a cute photo! I love the 3 "kids" in the cart, too! You could dress them in festive colors and make a Christmas (or Holiday) card.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I remember on a thread on backyardchickens.com the was talk of reasons people wouldn't buy fresh backyard or farm eggs. "No I only buy my eggs from the store yours come out of chickens butts" really?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> Fine, and now Martin comes first. Yes he is the best he does not need food from the store, it doesn't need gas,he makes his own diesel fuel out of grass.
> View attachment 163013


 And who will get a kiss from a car? (Another thing is that Martin requires much more knowledge to use, compared with a car.)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

CCCSAW said:


> I remember on a thread on backyardchickens.com the was talk of reasons people wouldn't buy fresh backyard or farm eggs. "No I only buy my eggs from the store yours come out of chickens butts" really?


This is what I mean ... How will this impact on our possibilities to survive in an emergency?


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> This is what I mean ... How will this impact on our possibilities to survive in an emergency?


When the emergency comes, the fittest will survive.

I can say that when I served in the army for 2 years, next to me were soldiers of the Muslim faith, pork meat, they didn't eat for religious reasons and at first they refused to eat, after a week they began to eat everything. As we say, hunger is not his own aunt, will not persuade.
2 example for the summer to the village to a large family from the city brought his nephew is also a child, first time he refused to eat, so his plate was quickly eaten by other children, this city girl, is left hungry and quickly realized that there is a need at lunch time, and do not remove the nose from food.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> This is what I mean ... How will this impact on our possibilities to survive in an emergency?


Some wouldn't. But I'd be willing to be there'd be a lot less "picky eaters" in times of food shortage.


----------



## Kristendanae (Aug 29, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> I remember on a thread on backyardchickens.com the was talk of reasons people wouldn't buy fresh backyard or farm eggs. "No I only buy my eggs from the store yours come out of chickens butts" really?


My nephew was visiting and we were all looking for where our chickens had decided to lay our eggs that day(because it's rarely where they are supposed to.) when we finally found them I picked them up and took them inside. He asked what I was doing with them and I told him we eat them for breakfast. He said,"that's gross, they came out of a chicken butt." I told him that's all eggs do and he said,"not my hard boiled eggs my dad gets at the store." I think his mom, my sister in-law was irritated that I told him that those also came from "a chicken butt." Then we got on the subject of his chicken nuggets... he's 11 and I don't really get why he didn't understand this already. I grew up on my grandparents farm so I've never known anything different.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Kristendanae said:


> My nephew was visiting and we were all looking for where our chickens had decided to lay our eggs that day(because it's rarely where they are supposed to.) when we finally found them I picked them up and took them inside. He asked what I was doing with them and I told him we eat them for breakfast. He said,"that's gross, they came out of a chicken butt." I told him that's all eggs do and he said,"not my hard boiled eggs my dad gets at the store." I think his mom, my sister in-law was irritated that I told him that those also came from "a chicken butt." Then we got on the subject of his chicken nuggets... he's 11 and I don't really get why he didn't understand this already. I grew up on my grandparents farm so I've never known anything different.


I think bedbugs people have become so dependent on shopping many wouldn't know what to do in a crisis. Not only do many not own livestock. But at least until things get really bad many won't realize that if you go down the road and ask the farmer you could probably get more then enough food at least for te evening. However, we will also be the ones fighting people off at te roads how atte trying to steal animals for food.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

"Bedbugs people"... is that a term for city people or a typo? Because if it's intentional, it made me laugh.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Chris488 said:


> "Bedbugs people"... is that a term for city people or a typo? Because if it's intentional, it made me laugh.


 Omg, I think I meant most. I don't even know how bedbug got in there. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> When the emergency comes, the fittest will survive.


Or maybe the meanest? ... mg:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Kristendanae said:


> Then we got on the subject of his chicken nuggets.


So, did you inform him? And what did his mother say about that?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

CCCSAW said:


> Stupid autocorrect


Aha, so I do not have to ask what on _EARTH_ "bedbugs people" might mean ...


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Aha, so I do not have to ask what on _EARTH_ "bedbugs people" might mean ...


Well, I think most of those bedbug people would actually be referred to as shee'ple in my dictionary. Is a military reference basically means people that blindly follow the crowd, or allow then selves to be lead by others.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I like that "Bedbug people"! Thanks for the great laugh!


----------



## Kristendanae (Aug 29, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> So, did you inform him? And what did his mother say about that?


Yeah, she wasn't too happy with that either. I was just so caught off guard that he thought he didn't eat animals it just sort of spilled out.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

CCCSAW said:


> Omg, I think I meant most. I don't even know how bedbug got in there. Stupid autocorrect


Man, I thought MY phone came up with some crazy auto corrections!

It almost replaced "citiots" as a way to describe stupid city people. LOL


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

City people are addicted, they remind me of children in day care they love games and entertainment, eat ready-made food (fast food) or convenience foods... They are quite wild in the cities, children do not know and are afraid of farm animals. Personally, every day off, on my own initiative, I take goats for city children.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

CCCSAW said:


> Well, I think most of those bedbug people would actually be referred to as shee'ple in my dictionary. Is a military reference basically means people that blindly follow the crowd, or allow then selves to be lead by others.


So, I have to ask about "shee'ple" instead ... :crazy:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris488 said:


> Man, I thought MY phone came up with some crazy auto corrections!
> 
> It almost replaced "citiots" as a way to describe stupid city people. LOL


How glad I am to have been able to close the autocorrect ... arty:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> Personally, every day off, on my own initiative, I take goats for city children.


I think you do a very good thing, teaching the city children about L O V E ! And Your Goat Martin is a very friendly and loving person, well educated for this task! 

But, I do not know what to do with all the vegans, who profoundly believe they do good for the Earth when eating imported soya from Brazil, rather than locally produced meat and milk.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

The whole world is flooded with genetically modified products. Even I have to buy some seeds for planting, because in autumn I can not use natural seeds, the fruits of vegetables are fruitless.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> The whole world is flooded with genetically modified products. Even I have to buy some seeds for planting, because in autumn I can not use natural seeds, the fruits of vegetables are fruitless.


I have heard of those horrid seeds, to force farmers to buy new seeds again and again. Are there no local varieties to take seeds from, or are they all already extinct?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Soy beans are a good example of the craziness in the world thanks to Monsanto. A farmer buys his genetically modified soy beans (seeds) plants and harvests the crop. That farmer CANNOT replant those harvested soybeans. He Has to sell that crop and buy beans the next year. He would be fined and possible jail time if he tried to re plant those beans.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Soy beans are a good example of the craziness in the world thanks to Monsanto. A farmer buys his genetically modified soy beans (seeds) plants and harvests the crop. That farmer CANNOT replant those harvested soybeans. He Has to sell that crop and buy beans the next year. He would be fined and possible jail time if he tried to re plant those beans.


 To make it even worse other producers are sued for growing their own seeds that have been naturally pollinated by bees or wind from gmo farms creating a GMO hybrid that was not by their own choice.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So, I was right when I had a vague memory of a Canadian farmer growing a precious local rural variety of maize, getting it polluted by the neighbours' crops with GMO.

Here we are perhaps getting "political", but I feel it is very important to discuss.

I wonder, how far has this problem advanced?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Every plant has some genetic modification that occurred naturally. If everything never modified, it could get wiped out by diseases. I object to humans manipulating things to the point that the food that plant produces could be detrimental to human health and the plant cannot reproduce itself naturally. (It's seeds can't be replanted and grow a new plant, like nature intended). Seedless things like watermelons, grapes, etc. 

How about those poor little meat chickens, they eat so much they are slaughter weight at 10 weeks old. (That bothers me, guess I'm getting old, to worry about little chickens!)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How far has the GMO problem gone well...

Back in the early 90's I worked at a large casino with several food outlets. One day I was in the chefs office and a notice caught my eye. 
It was a recall notice for blue corn chips. Apparently, Monsanto had released the wrong corn field. The chips contained human DNA. 

There's nothing wrong with hybrid fruits and vegetables that produce seedless off spring. They are bred honestly, not gene spliced.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> (That bothers me, guess I'm getting old, to worry about little chickens!)


In that case I have been old since I was very young ...

Human DNA, heh? :dazed:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone remember the movie "Soylent Green"? Supposedly a Science fiction thriller movie that is scarily (is that a word?) starting to happen. ie. Human DNA in corn chips!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> I am wondering, how well (or badly) known is Pippi Longstocking and Emil in Lönneberga in your country? (Countries!)


Hi Trollmor...
I'm not sure who Emil is but, I sure do know who Pippi Longstocking is! I loved watching her on TV as a child!! I probably could've passed for her sister because my mom used to braid my hair so tight that it stuck out to the sides...not quite as extreme as Pippi's but, close. (ha-ha)


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Let me start by saying that we live in a somewhat rural (but growing/urbanizing) area. I, personally, thought that people 'out here' would have a much closer connection with their land and the foods that they are consuming. I was wrong.

I had a neighbor stop by a couple of months ago to see our goats. She has two little goats (wether and doe) that she keeps as pets. 

She asked what I did with our goats. When I told her I milk them 2x/day and that we drink the milk, make cheese, yogurt (etc.) with it and (soon) will be trying my hand at soap-making with it, she acted like she was going to gag. 

Then, she noticed one of our hens (free-range) go into the chicken-pen, in the barn, and asked what she was doing...I told her that she was probably in there getting some food or making us an egg. I got the same reaction to that as I did with the goat milk.

I asked her if she and her family used dairy products and eggs in their diet and was told that she uses eggs and milk 'sometimes' but, that any product "coming out of an animal" was disgusting. I didn't know how to respond to that...it totally confused me. 

I have a hard time wrapping my head around such a silly concept that people are so dependent on the grocery store 'swill' that it almost gags them to think of consuming FARM-FRESH eggs, produce and milk products.

So, in my opinion....YES, urbanization is definitely pulling the plug on people's connection with the land and the foods they are consuming. It's very sad (for them). AND...it seems that urbanization also has all but destroyed the knowledge of HOW to live close to the land (and the animals) and, if someone wants to learn...they have to find alternative ways (books, classes, internet, etc.) to learn the same lessons that 'grandma and grandpa' grew up with.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

HMNS said:


> Hi Trollmor...
> I'm not sure who Emil is but, I sure do know who Pippi Longstocking is! I loved watching her on TV as a child!! I probably could've passed for her sister because my mom used to braid my hair so tight that it stuck out to the sides...not quite as extreme as Pippi's but, close. (ha-ha)


I hope you were, and are, just as KIND as Pippi! For "If you are very strong, you must be very kind!", as Pippi once says.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

HMNS said:


> I had a neighbor stop by a couple of months ago to see our goats. She has two little goats (wether and doe) that she keeps as pets.


Hmmm... - And she believes the wether was born that way? Or maybe not born at all?


HMNS said:


> I didn't know how to respond to that...it totally confused me.


Hmmm ... Maybe we could ask the site "rurlife" for a teaching corner for this kind of questions and reactions?

Here are two words which I fail to understand:


HMNS said:


> I have a hard time wrapping my head around such a silly concept that people are so dependent on the grocery store '*swill*' that it almost *gag*s them to think of consuming FARM-FRESH eggs, produce and milk products.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Here are two words which I fail to understand:


Swill, a reference to garbage, trash, unnecessary

Gag, that feeling where you mouth and throat react like your about to throw up, but your not necessarily sick. Wanting to vomit at the thought of something


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

goathiker said:


> There's nothing wrong with hybrid fruits and vegetables that produce seedless off spring. They are bred honestly, not gene spliced.


The Bible clearly says, " and God said, behold, I give you every herb that sows seed, which is in all the earth, and every tree that has the fruit of the tree that sows seed; this shall be your food."
Genesis 1: 29


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just hope mankind (I'm not politically correct) can survive its own intelligence. I'm afraid we are creating ourselves right out of existence!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Maybe we could ask the site "rurlife" for a teaching corner for this kind of questions and reactions.


While I love the idea of helping people learn, ( hell I've learned new things from the folks signing on at rurlife.com ) if someone doesn't know eggs, meat or milk come from an animal they're too far gone for our help.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Chris488 said:


> While I love the idea of helping people learn, ( hell I've learned new things from the folks signing on at rurlife.com ) if someone doesn't know eggs, meat or milk come from an animal they're too far gone for our help.


I meant, teaching one another what to *answer* when meeting such people! 


HMNS said:


> I didn't know how to respond to that...it totally confused me.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Hmmm... - And she believes the wether was born that way? Or maybe not born at all?Hmmm ... Maybe we could ask the site "rurlife" for a teaching corner for this kind of questions and reactions?
> 
> Here are two words which I fail to understand:


I didn't think to ask her if she thought the wether was just born that way but, she DID buy him already wethered. Hope she's not that disconnected. 

I've never heard of rurlife.

Sorry for my slang...

Gag = acting like she was going to be physically ill at the thought of fresh eggs and milk.
Swill = In the case of "grocery store swill", I am referring to all of the processed foods. Dairy products that have been pasteurized beyond recognition and eggs that come from chickens that are housed in cages or tightly packed areas and are eating a commercial feed. Don't get me started on the quality of the meat and seafood at the grocery. Sometimes, the seafood area smells so badly that I can't bring myself to buy fish of any kind that day.
I wish us all luck in our journey to a greater understanding of the natural balance of things. We can only do the best that we can and, hopefully, we will be able to positively influence someone else that is traveling down the same path. (and vice-versa)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I am thinking of perhaps searching the blog of my young landsman Greta Thunberg, who currently visits your country, and share a link to this thread. Do you think it is too long for a 16-year-old girl with Asperger's Syndrome? After all those interviews and social activities, she must be totally exhausted.

Still, we must all cooperate, if the future is to be saved ...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

if she is into this kind of stuff it could be 100 pages long and she would look at EVERY one / read EVERY post, I have low grade Asperger's Syndrome, if it is goat related (or Chinese Chrested dog) I'm all over it, if not, I get board easy, so you can try, if she is not into it, dont get your hopes up (highfive)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I tried to find her blog and ended up being asked to enter Twitter, which I refuse. _Tant pis!_ I have tried.


----------

